# Enfamil AR making reflux worse?



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

Noah has reflux and has had various attempts at treating it, gaviscon, ranitidine etc. He's now been on Enfamil AR milk for the past 10 days along with the ranitidine. He stopped throwing up every feed but all his other reflux symptoms are worse. He's feeding between 9-10 times a day then screaming as soon as he's put down, gets hiccups about 10 times a day, won't slew during the day or at night and he's constantly restless. 

I brought all this up with the HV on Friday especially the feeding as he's taking as much as 40oz some days, and when he had been on Aptamil he was only taking 4oz 4 hourly albeit with lots of vomitting. Her answer was that he is just going through a growth spurt but I really think she's wrong and Noah is comfort feeding. 

Is it possible that Enfamil has caused the worsening in his symptoms or is it likey just to be the reflux getting worse. 

Obviously I'm taking him to the drs tomorrow but just wonders of anyone had similar problems :hugs:


----------



## toothfairyx

Are you giving him water between feeds? If not he is likely getting constipated as it thickens up their poos and blocks them up which will make the reflux symptoms lower down worse. Jamie was not a fan of water so I relented and gave him baby juice, just 30mls or so between feeds.


----------



## gilz82

I haven't been giving him water between feeds Toothfairy but I'll definitely give that a try. He is still doing dirty nappies 2-3 times a day so if he's having to work harder to do that no wonder he's in pain. 

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi gilz82, my daughter was also born on April 7th, 10 weeks early. She too has reflux. It was scary the first couple of times it happened because milk would come out her mouth and nose and she seemed to choke on it a bit. The Dr. put her on ranitidine (which she was on in the NICU). It seems to be helping a little bit. 

toothfairyx - i didn't know that babies this young could drink water...hmm


----------



## toothfairyx

It's just what we were instructed by the consultant who put us on the EnfamilAR so I think that they can if he says so. We started it at around 2 weeks corrected.


----------



## gilz82

Well we ended up back at hospital with Noah on Sunday night. He was completely inconsolable all the time apart from when he was feeding. They've now put him on domperidone as well as increasing his dosage of ranitidine. I have to admit there has been no change so far, I don't know how long I am supposed to waiting for the domperidone to start to work :shrug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ah gilz82, I am sorry to hear that. I hope that you will see some type of positive change soon. You and Noah will both be in my prayers!


----------



## toothfairyx

Aahh the poor thing. Hopefully its a few days later and he's getting better.
Fingers crossed for you x

It seems like such a long time ago and we never had this level of problem with it but it was awful trying to get the balance of everything right and and once it was keeping it on an even keel so I know it must be pretty upsetting and frustrating for you.


----------



## Poorah

Oh gosh, that sounds like a horrible situation to be in. My little one has just been put on infant gaviscon and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will work for her as its so horrid to watch them in pain.

Good luck finding the right combination to soothe little Noah.


----------



## rensben

Hi girls,

I have posted on here about reflux and the solution we found. I will bump up the post. My son suffered with reflux for months, had many meds, made many trips to emergency and we basically did not sleep for months. We found a product called gumilk by gallia and it changed EVERYTHING! We had tried other mile thickeners but they didn't work. We stopped all meds immediately and we all finally got to sleep...no more choking episodes and my son was a different baby. pm me if you have any questions!


----------

